# plasti dip eco



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I have all the supplies, just haven't done it yet. Looks great! I have the 3M carbon on my door and trunk chrome to match my bowties and dash. Should look awesome when I'm done! I might even do it tomorrow...


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

That looks nice black on black. Dont mean to thread jack. This weekend I got some friends coming over we planned to plasti dip all the chrome on my car. And im doing the gold of the bowties Blue I think, I was originally gunna do just the bowties on the wheels blue... but think im gunna do all bowties blue and all chrome Black.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Same as boats... Have all the supplies... PlastiDip...

Just gonna buy some rims tho I think.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

limited360 said:


> Same as boats... Have all the supplies... PlastiDip...
> 
> Just gonna buy some rims tho I think.
> 
> ...


I'd like wheels eventually, but the plastidip is a cheap, easy, and durable way to protect your stock wheels until then, that way you can sell them nice and pretty! lol Plus, it looks effin killer in between! hahaha


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd love new rims and tires but I'm not really happy with anyof the options we have. Waiting for Volk or bbs to come out with something our bolt pattern. But for now the 25 bucks I spent seems worth it for me.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

boats4life said:


> I have all the supplies, just haven't done it yet. Looks great! I have the 3M carbon on my door and trunk chrome to match my bowties and dash. Should look awesome when I'm done! I might even do it tomorrow...


So you axed out all your chrome?

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Got bored... Had supplies.

Drying #1....


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

AkotaHsky said:


> So you axed out all your chrome?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.com App


Everything but the chrome around the outside of the grill is carbon.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

limited360 said:


> Got bored... Had supplies.
> 
> Drying #1....


Is that the regular plastidip our did you add gloss? (or is it still wet in this photo?)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Is this purpose of this to protect your wheels, with the notion that this stuff comes off easily?


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I believe that is the reasoning. Check out this site and their YouTube vids. The guy has an Audi A4 that he dips. Interesting stuff. I like the clear dip that turns chrome to a brushed aluminum look.

DYC Home - Plasti Dip For Your Car - Resources & More at DipYourCar.com NEW Glossifier


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I got myself a can of the black last week and tested it off vehicle. No tape just heavy coats to metal surface. Overspray rubbed right off. The rest pealed off like shrink wrap. Cool stuff.

Sent from my HTC Incredible 2.


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah I just like the black on black look with the added fact I can pull it off if needed. I guess on the site you can get clear if your jut trying to protect things with the factory look. But i assume it will be a little Matt seeing it is rubber in a can.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Dried product... Just plastidip... Think I may paint over these bronze.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Forgot to attach.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

boats4life said:


> Everything but the chrome around the outside of the grill is carbon.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


Where did you find carbon fiber for window sill?

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

AkotaHsky said:


> Where did you find carbon fiber for window sill?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.com App


Its all vinyl. I sent you a message.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------

